# Wedding Perfume



## MAC_Whore (May 21, 2006)

..............


----------



## Shimmer (May 21, 2006)

I wore Heavenly.


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 21, 2006)

I wore VS Halo. My all time favorite scent.


----------



## Juneplum (May 21, 2006)

i wore chanel no. 5


----------



## asteffey (May 21, 2006)

i would wear something your husband-to-be loves, or stick with something really light. 

when i dont want to wear perfume, but want scent i wear philosophy's lotion, falling in love. its a really light and so romantic scent. it stays on a long time. plus, the title is so fitting. 

funny story...i once was at a wedding and the bride put way too much on and it killed the reception. it was a nasty mix of flowers, her uhgoldy youth dew (eww yes) and food.


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Sep 11, 2006)

I wore pikake oil on my wedding day. My husband loves that scent. I only wear it on special occasions.


----------



## koretta (Dec 12, 2006)

Chanel N 5


----------



## jenii (Dec 12, 2006)

I wore Pure Tiffany. I've still got almost the whole bottle, even though I was married over three years ago. Still smells great!


----------



## Katja (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saucipinkbabydoll* 

 
_I wore pikake oil on my wedding day. My husband loves that scent. I only wear it on special occasions._

 
*May I ask what this is, and where could I find it?*


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 15, 2006)

"pikake" is the hawaiian term for "jasmine." it smells really nice but i like citrusy perfume more. however, you may be able to find these at stores that sell soap bars and candles (the body shop perhaps?) hth!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 16, 2006)

We had a tiki style wedding, so I chose *Estee Lauder Pleasures Exotic*.  I still love that scent and get the biggest smile on my face when I smell it.


----------



## liv (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I am a few weeks away from my 10th wedding anniversay, so I have a sentimental question for you all: 

What perfume did you wear when you got married?  

I wore Estee Lauder Pleasures.  I don't wear it anymore, but picked up a sample a while ago. My husband smelled it on me and recognized it as my wedding perfume.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, I'm not married, but that is my mom's favorite perfume, and I always recognize it on people because that's all she ever wears.  =]  It's a very comforting fragrance.

I want to wear something very classic when I do get married, like Vera Wang.  I wish Chanel No.5 smelled good on me, it smells like urine on me though.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_...I wish Chanel No.5 smelled good on me, it smells like urine on me though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, when you think classic, you think Chanel No 5.  Sadly, it does not do me right AT ALL.  I just don't like it.


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 27, 2007)

I didn't wear any fragrance, but I love gardenia fragrances because they remind me of my flowers (white roses and gardenias)!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 27, 2007)

I didn't wear a special perfume... most give me a terrible headache. I had some brown sugar scrub and vanilla body oil that I used that morning and it smelled very good. By the time of the wedding, 5:15, it was very light and smelled delicious =) When is your anniversary? We are coming up on our first year, it's June 3rd =D and now that I check the date of this post, it's probably right around mine!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_.... When is your anniversary? We are coming up on our first year, it's June 3rd =D and now that I check the date of this post, it's probably right around mine!_

 
June 1st will be 11 years


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 27, 2007)

OOOOH I was right! =D June is a wonderful time for a wedding don'tcha think? Congrats on your 11th year!!! I hope you have many more!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 28, 2007)

I would probably wear Eclat de Arpege by Lanvin,
seems like the perfect wedding type scent.
All though with my relationship woes I don't think I will
be getting married any time in the near future.


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 17, 2008)

I wore Jean Paul Gaultier's Classique woman. Just a little bit because it's so strong parfume. I wanted to chose something, which I use rare so I can always remember that day when I use that one specific scent. And Classique was my elegant and sultry choice for that special day. My husband wore Gaultier's  Le male.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 17, 2008)

I am looking for one. I was thinking the Tiffany perfume. Is it any good?


----------



## concertina (Jun 17, 2008)

I *think* I wore Plumeria oil. I honestly don't remember though.


----------



## crystalado (Jun 17, 2008)

I wore Badgely Mischka for my wedding day.  My hubby gave it to me for Valentine's Day and had it engraved at Nordies. I love it!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 17, 2008)

victorias secret pink , used to be my favorite scent whe I met hubby and so he associates it with me.... he always asks me why I hardly wear it anymore...


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jun 24, 2008)

I wore L de Lolita Lempicka. I got a lot of compliments on it that day


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm disappointed to say that I don't actually remember. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, it's very likely that it was Philosophy's Amazing Grace (though it was perhaps still called Saving Grace at that time.)


----------



## Jot (Jun 24, 2008)

I wore narciso rodriguez for her


----------



## alehoney (Jun 24, 2008)

I got a bottle of estee lauder Beautiful...which i will be wearing for my August wedding


----------



## frocher (Jun 24, 2008)

..........


----------



## Hilly (Jun 24, 2008)

I ended getting Vera Wang. It smelled so lovely!


----------



## tinkerbellz (Jun 26, 2008)

I can't decide between the Versace signature scent or Coco Madmoiselle. Any advice on which would last longer or be better suited for an evening event?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 26, 2008)

I wore Gucci II (the pink one).  It was perfect for a summer day and I still love it!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbellz* 

 
_I can't decide between the Versace signature scent or Coco Madmoiselle. Any advice on which would last longer or be better suited for an evening event?_

 
Coco Madmoiselle is so classy and is very long lasting. Yum!


----------



## tinkerbellz (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Coco Madmoiselle is so classy and is very long lasting. Yum!_

 
thanks!


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I´m not married yet, but I´m planningon wearing Bright Crystal by Versace since that was the perfume I was wearing when fiance and I saw each other for 1st time =)


----------



## TDoll (Jun 26, 2008)

I wore Gucci II. My husband gave it to me for my birthday 5 years ago...right after we started dating.  It's his (and my) favorite perfume.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 16, 2008)

I just got married on August 5, 2008 - I wore Nanette Lepore (pink bottle)

My second choice was Dior - Addict Shine


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jo Malone's lime basil & mandarin and white jasmine & mint together...we got married on a beach in Hawaii and I didnt want anything too fruity. This was nice and crisp and fresh.


----------

